# Knitted Baby Set-- Thistle and Clover Sweater and Hat



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thistle and Clover Baby Set Pattern
$6.00

Sweet set to welcome a new baby girl into this world...

Pattern Specs:

Size:
Newborn to 12 lbs, using baby (fingering) weight yarn.
*A larger size can be obtained by using larger gauge yarn and needles, such as:
dk weight yarn with size 5 - 6 needles for size 6-9 mos.
worsted weight yarn with size 7 - 8 needles for size 12 mos.

Yarn: Debbie Bliss Baby Cashmerino, 2 balls (or equivalent substitute).
Needles: size 3 straight needles, size 3 dpns for sleeves and ties on hat
Gauge: In stockinette: 6 st/inch, 8 rows/inch
In thistle lace pattern: 5.5 st/inch, 8 rows/inch

This pattern is now available as an instant download from Etsy... No waiting!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/91502672/knitting-pattern-thistle-and-clover-baby


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

Beautiful! Bookmarked!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty wee set. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is so pretty!!! Love that you listed the stats for larger needles and yarn.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Stunning, lovely work!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my! This is adorable!!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

An adorable little set for a baby girl.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

i love that set!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

How beautiful this is!! I love the borders! :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful!!!! I love it! The lace knitting adds that special touch! I just downloaded the pattern. Thank you! ;0)


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really sweet and I love that pink shade. Reminds me of Spring blossomxx


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely - being Scottish you had me at thistle! It's a perfect little set


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful! On a scale of 1-10, how difficult would you say this is. I've never done lace patterns before. I have done cables, I can use DP'd, circulars or straights. This really is just So lovely!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

cainchar said:


> Beautiful! On a scale of 1-10, how difficult would you say this is. I've never done lace patterns before. I have done cables, I can use DP'd, circulars or straights. This really is just So lovely!


Maybe a 7... just because the stitch count changes from row to row. You don't place any markers between the repeats, because they get in the way. If you are good at following exactly what is written, you should do fine. I've never had anyone tell me the pattern was just too hard for them, and it's been knit by many people. Plus, I'm here to pm with questions.

If you can get through two complete repeats of the pattern rows you are home free... that's all there are!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Lovely - being Scottish you had me at thistle! It's a perfect little set


I'm part Scottish too. Maiden name is McMurtray.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Adorable set, love sweet baby items!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

absolutely so sweet


----------



## knitting bee (Oct 4, 2013)

Beautiful. Such a pretty pattern.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Gorgeous - love the pattern and the Debbie Bliss yarn was made for that set. Great job - this will make someone very happy.

shelia
nc


----------

